# Anubias dying



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

That is weird, anubis are supposed to be pretty Hardy plants! I would say what you have already done, give them a couple weeks without excel and see if they come back. I am really at a loss

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I just read some stuff on Anubias disease or anubias rot, anyone familiar with this?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I had some petite that I kept moving from emersed to submersed, due to evaporation, that finally died and rotted. I grew some coffeefolia that I neglected and had most of the leaves turn brown and rot. I ended up cutting all the old leaves off that one and revived it with a little tlc. Or maybe more exactly, I cut all the old leaves off and left the newer growth. 
I read a bunch about the rhizome rot but never really came to any good conclusions. All one seems to be able to do is cut off as much of the rot as one can and try and get the rest healthy. I don’t know about the excel as I don’t use it but I do know anubias will grow fine without it. 
Don’t put the rhizome into the substrate. Make sure the plant does get nutrition. I am not sure what it needs exactly, these things are hard to find reference to, but I do think it needs calcium and magnesium along with the usual macros and micros. 

Hope something in there helps.


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah, that seems to be my issue: no conclusive answers. Should I pitch it all en lieu of the inevitable or continue to wait and see. My gut tells me it is from the Excel, but my gut is often wrong! My nana petites seem completely unaffected, 

Damn, wish I had some good definitive answers!


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

got any pics? of the planted one and driftwood?


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Makes sense
1. is the one with no leaves left
2. is the one that lost leaves but has a new one
3. and 4. lost a bunch of leaves and was moved, 3 days ago, from driftwood to substrate. These leaves were green a week ago now turning yellow


----------



## lose (Mar 12, 2009)

http://anubias-engl.blogspot.com/2011/04/anubias-plants-rotting-facts-rumours.html


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

the only problem i can think of it will take them time to convert to submerge


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Anubias and excel don't mix well...

You don't have many plants in your tank either way from the photos, so stop using it.

Anubias can survive in low light with next to no nutrients in the water. 
It doesn't need excel.

I've chucked plenty in tanks and left them alone. They are like weeds.
So... do a water change, dose your standard ferts and ditch excel.
Let the rhizomes rebound back.

Pull the one that is melting and get rid of the bacteria by slicing away the rotting crap. 
Get some rubbing alcohol and clean the wound.

Put the rhizome into a clean glass cup with a little water and drop of fertilizer in the bottom. Stick rhizome under lights and cross fingers. 

The only time I've seen myself needing co2, was when my main tank was 90% filled with plants. Growth slowed to a crawl.

-Gordon


----------



## Underwater (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you put any root tabs under your Anubias when you planted it? I give mine API Root tabs every 2-3 months (or when their leaves start to turn yellow). I dose 2 of my low-tech tanks with Excel that have Anubias, but they are heavily planted so I haven't seen any bad reactions with the Anubias. To me it sounds like a combo of stressed out plants from shipping and change of lights so just go easy on the liquid ferts until they have rooted better and adjusted. Your one on the driftwood will probably struggle along until the roots get into the substrate, you might want to consider planting it with a root tab fert to allow longer roots to form.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Do a massive water change, dump the Excell down the toilet, have Gordon send you some healthy plants.

I have most of the currently available varieties, Coffeefolia is the only one I am have problems with. I think we have about the same Tap water?


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Excel has been in the toilet for about two weeks. All I dose is micros for fertilizer either comprehensive or CSM-B. I do have root tabs in the substrate and the one attached to the driftwood actually has a great root-structure that travels about 4" down to the gravel, and thats a nana.

1-2 a week I do a 50% water change with aerated, aged, temp adjusted, and Primed tap water. Chicago water. I believe it is the same throughout chicagoland!!

Honestly I feel considerably better. I was guessing that the excel was the culprit and really only used it because they sent it to me free. I will just be patient and keep them clean.

THANKS TO ALL WHO RESPONDED!!!

I will update this thread so that others may learn


----------

